# Game #40 (1/18): Los Angeles Lakers @ Dallas Mavericks



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *Lakers Visit Mavericks; Both Hope To Extend Their Streaks*
> 
> The Dallas Mavericks own the NBA's best record after losing just once in their last 19 games - to the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Lakers!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakers.

This is Unique so i guess qualify for those 5 dollars


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I have five bucks on this game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Deavon George Has a Huge Head.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Dallas win streaks ends tonight! again....:cheers:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Nah, we're going to lose on this one. If LA wins tonight, ill paypal $5.00 to each of the member that posted before me in this thread.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Nah, we're going to lose on this one. If LA wins tonight, ill paypal $5.00 to each of the member that posted before me in this thread.


Sweet! :cheers: Haha.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

vbookie says Mavs -10. All I know (I think) is that's too many points. :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im stickin with my guns and say we lose by 15


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The One said:


> Deavon George Has a Huge Head.


Devean George has a huge head.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Any good team other than the Mavs and I say there is no win possible. However, after knowing how badly the Lakers have always owned the Mavs, and knowing what Kobe always seems to do to the Mavs, I would say we have about a snowball's chance in hell to win this one. I guess that is better than nothing. We need #7 L.O. our Dirk Stopper to have any real chance in this one.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Lakers will take this 102-101. With kobe dropping 40+.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Nah, we're going to lose on this one. If LA wins tonight, ill paypal $5.00 to each of the member that posted before me in this thread.


You damn well better stick to that.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Nah, we're going to lose on this one. If LA wins tonight, ill paypal $5.00 to each of the member that posted before me in this thread.


Oh yea...i'ma 'bout to get paid!:yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*



> Thursday, Jan 18
> 
> Since we beat the Mavs at Staples Center on January 7th they have won five straight and bring an eleven game home winning streak into this game. This is the third time playing the Mavs so there will not be too many surprises. The toughest part might be finding the physical and mental energy to match the occasion after an intense win in San Antonio last night. Once again we will need to make sure that all five of our defenders are ready to guard multiple screen and rolls within the same possession. One of the areas we will need to do a better job than we did last week is on the boards. Dallas beat us on the boards 41-35 but more importantly they had 14 offensive rebounds. That’s simply way too many and we must do a better job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Nah, we're going to lose on this one. If LA wins tonight, ill paypal $5.00 to each of the member that posted before me in this thread.


And if Dallas wins, everyone that posted before you should give you 5$ each.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think we're going to lose this one too, sadly enough.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Nah, we're going to lose on this one. If LA wins tonight, ill paypal $5.00 to each of the member that posted before me in this thread.


damn :sad:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pay me $5 anyway.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Charles Barkley just said on ESPN that it's going to be a boring game, Dallas is on a mission, they will rip the Lakers apart.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Is this game not on Kcal 9?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

AliG said:


> Charles Barkley just said on ESPN that it's going to be a boring game, Dallas is on a mission, they will rip the Lakers apart.


Im sure he thinks hes not overweight also...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers will win, sometimes you just feel it!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

last night it was mo and vlad, tonight it'll be smush and cookie. lakers win 102-98


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe with another poster!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

feel the wrath of the almighty Eric Dampier!!! 
:lol:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Vlad is playing with no emotion what so ever... he just missed that layup with Dirk guarding him then he just looked away as if whatever...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yo Phil. That guy named Kobe. Put him in.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

14 offensive rebounds, lol Phil needs to do smt


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

can the Lakers get some damn rebounds Mavs keep on getting their dman misses

:curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Those are the sort of plays that keep Cook from playing big minutes consistently. You can tell that the Lakers are in the midst of a back-to-back just by the 2nd chance hustle opportunities. Dalls will win if second wind isn't found by the fourth quarter.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This looks like one of those games where Kobe might have to go off. Hopefully he can if it comes to that.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Dallas is playing well....all the shots just found their way into the basket..

Lakers is playing bad..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

the refs are ****ing unbelievable....they miss calls like they get paid too


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

just be glad its ONLY a 12 pt digit deficit


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

can somebody hit an open shot?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** you Devean.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

haha, the deavan george i know will come around, and he will be part of the laker's victory


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Absolutely disgusting defense. Why the **** would you leave Dirk by himself Cook? Dirk Nowitzki of all people.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't want to know how long Andrew Bynum is.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unless Kobe pulls a miracle out of his ***, chalk this up as a blow out loss. No intensity whatsoever.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Vlad just doesnt care. I hate his reactions, he makes mistakes and he acts as if it doesn't matter. He should just stick on the 3 point line and wait for the penetration.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

So Charles Barkley was right..:yay: 


Consistency comes with experience.. Lakers are too young..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

omg, poor Kobe... the best player in the league gets no calls at all.... how is that an offensive foul on Kobe?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not sure if anyone has noticed, but Dick Bavetta is a crappy official.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

:clap: Lets give the refs a hand... they gave Kobe a call. :clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

DWhistle would have had 20 FTA by now most likely, playing the exact same game as Kobe.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

nothing is bouncing our way today.. plus the lack of energy. it's just one of those games, i didn't expect us to win today anyways.

personally, i don't feel the officiating is that uneven today... it was a bit in the miami game though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cuban is such a dip****.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why do I get this feeling that its not over yet?
Kobe has that look... I dont know, maybe its just wishful thinking...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Who didn't predict that this would happen?

The game was lost in the 2nd Q by Phil when he left Kobe out for 6 minutes...moron. During the last 2 minutes of that stretch, Dallas got their lead to 7 and gained ALL the momentum.

The rebounding has been atrocious, and I am about ready to kill Luke Walton and Brian Cook. These guys never put together consistent back-to-back games on the road...EVER. And this is 2 straight AWFUL games for both of them.

This one is challenging Houston for the worst loss of the year. Wow. Just wow.

Some things never change.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

The basket didn't go Lakers way
The foul calls didn't go Kobe's way
Lakers look tired...

Mavs made almost all their shot including bad shots

I can't see how much worse it can get..


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lakers look like they are showing the effects of the back to back. No energy at all.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has noticed, but Dick Bavetta is a crappy official.


YES! The guy is HORRIBLE!

Maybe the worst ref in the league, bar none.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

lol refs are horrible... now they called a foul on Terry, when he didnt even touch Kobe.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wats the score


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i was watching this and it was single digit lead then i start watching and its up to 20+??

man they were in it


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

91-64 now for the Mavs with a minute and a half left in the 3rd.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Things are sad when Turiaf repeatedly gets outhustled.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Steez said:


> 91-64 now for the Mavs with a minute and a half left in the 3rd.


holy s***! Lakers are getting served, not wat i expected after that win in SA.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Down 23 at the end of 3? Why do I still get this feeling that its not over... if we can get it down to 10 with 5 minutes or so left... we still got a chance.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Turiaf is really not that BIG....he needs to pump up some muscle in order to compete.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

nvm... Kobe starts the 4th on the bench... I thought we actually had a chance with Kobe in there.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i dont think we're gonna take this one.. unless somebody steps up like crazy


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Under 20 with 9 minutes to play. Too little too late?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

lool, Bavetta is an idiot... yeah it was a foul, but you missed the call... let it go... calling the foul 5 seconds later. Howard, Terry, Dirk still in the game though... so I dont think we gonna come back without Kobe


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I will never understand Phil Jackson.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Put Kobe in the damn game. Save your crazy mind **** for days when I'm working at night.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will never understand Phil Jackson.


No one will, but let me tell you this.. if our bench had made a good run against the best team in the league with their top 3 players still in there.. that would give them so much confidence.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Why put Kobe back in a losing course?.. he may pick up unwanted injuries


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has noticed, but Dick Bavetta is a crappy official.


Not that this loss is because of him, but yes, he might be the worst in NBA history. When you can't see, you shouldn't have a job that requires watching things.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Put in Shammond and McKie. This sucks.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I swear Dallas is just playing like a bunch of ****ing retards....and we couldnt cut there lead down to 17....all these wins mean nothing unless you beat the best


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Boy, Radman is almost completely worthless this season. Just real, real bad.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

EHL said:


> Boy, Radman is almost completely worthless this season. Just real, real bad.


This loss is fine...we still have 5 more games before Odom comes back...i think we can go 4-1 on that stretch of games...then we get him back:clap:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dallas, not Phoenix is the team to beat in the West. But with a healthy core ,I still feel that we can take these guys out in 7 games, or at least make it really difficult for them, heh.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

ok..tonight is all talk about Dirk being the MVP..:yay:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Dallas, not Phoenix is the team to beat in the West. But with a healthy core ,I still feel that we can take these guys out in 7 games, or at least make it really difficult for them, heh.


when we get odom and kwame back we will be a force not to be messed with.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

There is still one game left between the two teams, and that'll be played in LA.

I am pretty sure Odom and Kwame will be back by then..... The only thing I can say is that it'll be very physical and crazy.

BTW, great win yesterday. :cheers:


----------



## px (Apr 21, 2005)

i didn't expect the lakers to win today...its just too obvious...san antonio yesterday then dallas today...that's way too much for the young lakers to handle with a depleted team...but great effort...the guy's should just get some rest...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

AliG said:


> Turiaf is really not that BIG....he needs to* pump up some muscle in order to compete*.


Nope, that's Bynum's problem; Wow he wasn't able to bench press 150 pounds at the start of his career!!? Man that's pretty weak for an athlete or NBA center. I was just at the gym the other day and I was able to lift 180 pounds with relative ease even after going about two and a half years without weight lifting...plus I'm only about 5'8"(maybe it's just good genes). It obvious he is stronger now but I still see him get manhandled against bigger or more athletic centers. As for Ronny, he is just too short. They list him at 6'10.5 but he look closer to 6'8"!

Let me continue: I'm am getting sick and tired of all of these commentators talking about Bynum's length and potential. BYNUM....IS....WWEEAAAKK!!! Charles said it best(nicer) in the game against Sac; Bynum is just not aggresive enough - he doesn't look to score himself when needed and when he makes a mistake it ruins his entire day just like against Tim Duncan last game where even the commentators (Hube Brown) were questioning Bynum's fustrated demeanor. Sometimes I wish Bynum was like Vlade during games when mistakes happen - 'Just Don't Give A ****!'. You'll be surprised how that mindset works wonders with low self-esteem players (Kwame )

till Next Game

GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## lakermagic (Jan 28, 2006)

tough loss


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Walton is slowly getting back to reality


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

We better spank the Hornets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just got home from work where I watched the game, and the loss itself isn't so much what disappointed me, but it's the fact that we just looked lackadaisical out there. We were keeping it close for most of the first half, and then in the second half, we just collapsed completely. It's okay, though. Time to rest up tomorrow and then take on a very depleted Hornets team on Saturday night. We better be focused for that one because the last time we played a depleted Hornets team, and in Los Angeles, we lost. We can't lose to them again.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

The One said:


> Nope, that's Bynum's problem; Wow he wasn't able to bench press 150 pounds at the start of his career!!? Man that's pretty weak for an athlete or NBA center. I was just at the gym the other day and I was able to lift 180 pounds with relative ease even after going about two and a half years without weight lifting...plus I'm only about 5'8"(maybe it's just good genes). It obvious he is stronger now but I still see him get manhandled against bigger or more athletic centers. As for Ronny, he is just too short. They list him at 6'10.5 but he look closer to 6'8"!
> 
> Let me continue: I'm am getting sick and tired of all of these commentators talking about Bynum's length and potential. BYNUM....IS....WWEEAAAKK!!! Charles said it best(nicer) in the game against Sac; Bynum is just not aggresive enough - he doesn't look to score himself when needed and when he makes a mistake it ruins his entire day just like against Tim Duncan last game where even the commentators (Hube Brown) were questioning Bynum's fustrated demeanor. Sometimes I wish Bynum was like Vlade during games when mistakes happen - 'Just Don't Give A ****!'. You'll be surprised how that mindset works wonders with low self-esteem players (Kwame )
> 
> ...


it's been discussed before, if you are taller and have longer arms, it's harder to lift heavy weights. i dont know the specifics, but one of the factors is that your arms are longer, meaning you have to lift it higher each time... so being shorter is an advantage.

i think some people are too demanding... even though we lost today and im not happy about it, i'm not going to complain. we have beaten the best already, and shorthanded at that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> it's been discussed before, if you are taller and have longer arms, it's harder to lift heavy weights. i dont know the specifics, but one of the factors is that your arms are longer, meaning you have to lift it higher each time... so being shorter is an advantage.
> 
> i think some people are too demanding... even though we lost today and im not happy about it, i'm not going to complain. we have beaten the best already, and shorthanded at that.


Good points. Having said that, only being able to bench 135lbs is extremely weak how you slice it. Bynum has plenty of time to add strength. I believe that he has a decent work ethic, and Phil has already realized the best way to motivate the kid. I'm not worried at all.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah i'm not really worried about strength right now myself. he just needs to polish his offensive skills up some more, and more importantly working on not fouling so often. we already have kwame if we need bulk... i think he may be a little faster than i gave him credit for, but he's still not that fast.

andrew has to get his ct together quick, cuz kobe's time window is fading. he's gotta actualize his potential within the next 2 years for us to be even a contender in my opinion. but yeah, as of now i'm not sure if he's going to be that aggressive type of player we want him to be (he just doesn't seem that aggressive right now). it's possible for him to learn that aggressive mentality.. cuz yao sure did it (didn't think he could).


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sorry about that lose, guys....Dallas getting teams not at full roster, so are they for real?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

AllEyezonTX said:


> sorry about that lose, guys....Dallas getting teams not at full roster, so are they for real?


It's not even a question. Currently the best team in the league.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> sorry about that lose, guys....Dallas getting teams not at full roster, so are they for real?


Wow, did you seriously just throw that out there? 

Mavs simply outplayed/hustleed the Lakers tonight. Period.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Eh..it seems to me they always catch us without odom...I look for the last meeting to be in our favor by alot with odom in LA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe we gave up 19 offensive rebounds...that's what killed us. The second chance points were ridiculous.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Eh..it seems to me they always catch us without odom...I look for the last meeting to be in our favor by *alot *with odom in LA.


Might be overrating Odom a tad there.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Eh..it seems to me they always catch us without odom...I look for the last meeting to be in our favor by alot with odom in LA.



holy crap!!! what drugs are you on to be able to type that sentence, proof read it and still hit submit reply!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dallas has 52 rebounds to Laker's 28 rebounds. If your opponents out rebound you like this, there is no chance in hell that you are going to win.Lakers big men should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Do we really have to wait until March 14 for another Mavs/Suns game? These are clearly the two best squads in the League – we gotta find a way to get them on the same court soon. One day after Phoenix took out Houston (one of the L’s elite teams when healthy), Dallas made its case for No. 1, skating past the Lakers (another elite team). Josh Howard put up 29 points and 11 boards, Dirk Nowitzki had 27 and 10, and Jason Terry went for 12 and 13 dimes. He’s not known as a passer, *but JT was dropping behind-the-backs all over the place … *
Kobe scored 26 and had a nice two-hand dunk on Erick Dampier … 

Jerry Stackhouse sang the national anthem pre-game. Compared to some of the freaks we saw on “American Idol” earlier this week, Stack was like Luther Vandross out there. 



*Just so you don’t think Kwame Brown goes around throwing cake at random people, the L.A. Times says Ronny Turiaf admitted Kwame meant to throw the cake at him instead of the innocent man who got hit. Thanks for clearing that up, Ronny. … *


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Dallas has 52 rebounds to Laker's 28 rebounds. If your opponents out rebound you like this, there is no chance in hell that you are going to win.Lakers big men should be ashamed of themselves.


Yeah, it was pretty bad. Bynum only had 5 boards, Cook had 1, and Ronny had 2. Our 3 big men had a combined 8 rebounds. 

For the Mavs, Dirk had 10, Dampier had 10, and Diop had 8, and that doesn't even include the 11 that Josh Howard had.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Rebounds were the name of the game. we got killed on the boards. Odom really helps in that respect, but there is just no excuse for giving up that many on the offensive glass. Our guys should be embarrased


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> holy crap!!! what drugs are you on to be able to type that sentence, proof read it and still hit submit reply!!!


im really not on any drugs


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> im really not on any drugs


holy crap!!! what drugs are you *not* on to be able to type that sentence, proof read it and still hit submit reply!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> holy crap!!! what drugs are you *not* on to be able to type that sentence, proof read it and still hit submit reply!


:raised_ey


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Hi guys. I couldn't help but notice that everyone seems to be harping on the fact that the Lakers were shorthanded without Odom. And if Odom had been playing things would've been different. But I think it also prudent to point out that the Lakers were not the only shorthanded team on the court last night. The Mavs were without Devon Harris, or were you Lakers fans to busy figuring out how to pay off all the bets you lost to notice. 

Devon Harris adds a whole other dimension to the Mavs game with his speed and quickness, his ability to penetrate up the middle and get those "and 1's". And that's to say nothing of his defensive prowess. 

Yeah, the Lakers will get Odom back in time for the next meeting in LA, but the Mavs should have Harris back also. 

And to the idiot who questioned whether or not the Mavs were for real!!! Are you freakin' serious?!!!!! With a record of 32-8 and two 12 plus game win streaks under their belts with another win streak currently in progress, not to mention the fact that they're the defending Western Conference champs, and you don't think they're for real!!!! 

Well, no of course they aren't for real. They're complete pretenders, everyone knows that. Yeah, what a bunch of losers those Mavs are. Just wait till Lamar comes back, then those gosh darned Mavs are gonna get it.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Of course Mavs is for real. But regular season means little when it comes to playoff, just looked at what happen to Piston last year. But you Mavs really let me down in last year final, Dirk was losing his shooting when you need him most. Everyone choked when they see D-Wade flying into the paint.

I don't think Odom and Kwame's return will make the Lakers a title contender. They will help a little that's it. I have seen Odom and Kwame both playing stupid at times.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AliG said:


> Of course Mavs is for real. But regular season means little when it comes to playoff, just looked at what happen to Piston last year. But you Mavs really let me down in last year final, Dirk was losing his shooting when you need him most. Everyone choked when they see D-Wade flying into the paint.


everyone knows the 2nd part of the season is where you "earn" your props! S.A. & Hou. & L.A. got there's, I'll ask again...is Dallas for real?

*No disrespect to the Laker board for this Dallas talk*


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Very true, a lot of teams have come up short in the playoffs after having great seasons. The Mavs have done that a few times also. Losses to the Suns and Spurs in the playoffs over the last 4 years have stung Mavs fans quite a bit. And your right, the Mavs choked badly in the Finals against the Dwade and the Heat. I got the feeling that the Mavs thought their victory over the Spurs in the conference semi-finals was the NBA Finals. They didn't seem to have any gas left in the tank for the Heat. Hopefully this year the Mavs will take a dfferent approach to the post season and be ready for those Finals, should they make it that far again.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Jabba1 said:


> Very true, a lot of teams have come up short in the playoffs after having great seasons. The Mavs have done that a few times also. Losses to the Suns and Spurs in the playoffs over the last 4 years have stung Mavs fans quite a bit. And your right, the Mavs choked badly in the Finals against the Dwade and the Heat. I got the feeling that the Mavs thought their victory over the Spurs in the conference semi-finals was the NBA Finals. They didn't seem to have any gas left in the tank for the Heat. Hopefully this year the Mavs will take a dfferent approach to the post season and be ready for those Finals, should they make it that far again.


Actually, Mavs should have been the champ last year, but David Stern gifted it to his adopted son.


----------

